# Wong Shun Leung students are impressive!



## Svemocn1vidar (Mar 24, 2011)

Recently,it's safe to say that i've become a "librarian of Wing Chun". I've collected huuuge material about Wing Chun,esspecialy Grandmaster Yip Man's lineage. Be it books,videos,smaller clips,interviews,newspaper articles,live events,seminars and so on..
What i must say to pay proper respect to late Grandmaster Wong Shun Leung is,that i am,by far,very impressed by his students and their development of Wing Chun. 

- Sifu Gary Lam
- Sifu Wan Kam Leung
- Sifu Philip Bayer
- Sifu David Peterson

All of them great masters of Wing Chun. Each with his own "flavour" ,each making their Master proud in the afterlife. What saddens me the most is that i was born after the era of Wong Shun Leung,i would have loved meet him.
This thread is dedicated to all practicioners of WSL Wing Chun. Respect Kung Fu brothers!


----------



## Svemocn1vidar (Mar 24, 2011)

Gary Lam video - year 2011.
I always loved how Master Lam speaks about 'control',as one of the most important aspects in Wing Chun training.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=s9zavY0qyk8&feature=channel_video_title


----------



## Jake104 (Mar 24, 2011)

I love WSL . He fought . He produced some amazing Masters.  Just a no nosense no bs  system/ style of VT. I too have been collecting as much video/ literature on him and others as I can lately.

Jake


----------



## Vajramusti (Mar 24, 2011)

Jake104 said:


> I love WSL . He fought . He produced some amazing Masters.  Just a no nosense no bs  system/ style of VT. I too have been collecting as much video/ literature on him and others as I can lately.
> -------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> WSL was good... but Ip man had several other top flight students. Ho Kam MIng actually studied with Ip Man regularly for a longer period of time than anyone. He also produced several top flight fighting students including Tam Kam Hinh,Lui Ming Fai, Chen Tinh Yan and Fong Chi Wing(Augustine Fong). Lui Ming Fai teaches in Macao at Ho Kam Ming's old school.
> Augustine Fong teaches in Tucson. Here is a compilation  a kung fu brother made of some of Fong's
> ...


----------



## Jake104 (Mar 24, 2011)

Vajramusti said:


> Jake104 said:
> 
> 
> > I love WSL . He fought . He produced some amazing Masters.  Just a no nosense no bs  system/ style of VT. I too have been collecting as much video/ literature on him and others as I can lately.
> ...


----------



## Vajramusti (Mar 24, 2011)

Jake104 said:


> Vajramusti said:
> 
> 
> > Joy
> ...


----------



## Domino (Mar 25, 2011)

http://www.wslwingchun.com/


----------



## Svemocn1vidar (Mar 25, 2011)

Do you have any links to videos of David Peterson's students? I would very much like to see them training.


----------



## balancedZen (Mar 30, 2011)

Awesome, i would love to learn WC from Gary Lam.


----------



## Domino (Apr 1, 2011)

Svemocn1vidar said:


> Do you have any links to videos of David Peterson's students? I would very much like to see them training.


 
http://www.wslwingchun.com/


----------



## bully (Apr 1, 2011)

At a seminar I attended year before last, the WSL students dominated in Chi Sau. There were lots of lineages there and I could see they were inpressed. It wasn't a case of lots of crap people like me and some of them were just better, 99% of them were instructor or very long term practiconers.

I did wonder why at the time and asked on here, no one could/would explain. Although I couldnt explain and still can't, how exactly they were dominating and why. I suppose I would need a video of it and a deeper understanding myself to know. An old member on here was there and I haven't had the chance to meet and train with him yet..I will...when I do I will ask him what he thinks. 

I still love the Science of In fighting documentry and although it is dated and a bit funny in parts. It still explains our art to layman and shows WSL himself doing Wing Chun. At the end it said he was going to make another about Mook, Knives and pole....as I can't find anything I am assuming it never happened??


----------



## Svemocn1vidar (Apr 2, 2011)

Some of the videos here might help you,perhaps you checked them already. 
http://www.youtube.com/user/ScienceFighting
It's Phillip Bayer's Wing Chun channel. There are alot of old videos of Wong,not the best quality,but then again,it's treasure. Mostly are done by Phillip Bayer himself i reckon. I think in Europe,he was Wong's closest student.


----------



## tenzen (Apr 2, 2011)

No the science of in fighting was never finished. All we have is the one on youtube. Wish he would have made more. My wc comes from the wsl line and the cheung line. My mom was trained in both lineages though not directly by those two men but students of theirs. 
I have also trained a small time in the duncan leung line.


----------



## zepedawingchun (Apr 5, 2011)

tenzen said:


> No the science of in fighting was never finished. All we have is the one on youtube. Wish he would have made more. My wc comes from the wsl line and the cheung line. My mom was trained in both lineages though not directly by those two men but students of theirs.
> I have also trained a small time in the duncan leung line.


 
WSL produce 'Wing Chun, The Science of In-Fighting' and it was distributed on video tape, in beta format, sometime in the 1980's.  I know because I found a copy of it back then and converted it to VHS.  It was only one video, which explored SNT, basic WC concepts, trapping, and chi sau.


----------



## geezer (Apr 5, 2011)

bully said:


> At a seminar I attended year before last, the WSL students dominated in Chi Sau. There were lots of lineages there and I could see they were inpressed...


 
Whose seminar was that?


----------



## tenzen (Apr 5, 2011)

I said the science of in fighting was never finished because it was supposed to be a series of videos not just the first one. Unfortunately the others were never finished. I didn't mean that the first video was incomplete, but the series was incomplete. I do believe however, that his top students have some of the unfinished material on video.


----------



## wtxs (Apr 5, 2011)

Don't mind me fix this ...



zepedawingchun said:


> WSL produce 'Wing Chun, The Science of In-Fighting' and it was distributed on video tape, *in beta and VHS formats*, sometime in the 1980's.  I know because I found a copy of it back then and converted it to VHS.  It was only one video, which explored SNT, basic WC concepts, trapping, and chi sau.



For I still have my VHS copy in its original packaging. :bangahead:


----------



## bully (Apr 6, 2011)

geezer said:


> Whose seminar was that?


 
Gary lam. It was in London, really good. He is a funny guy and doesn't take himself too seriously at all. WC skills too, I would like to attend his camp in Cali one day.

I wonder if David Peterson has ever thought about finishing The science of infighting? Would be quite fitting and a nice nod to WSL.


----------



## tenzen (Apr 6, 2011)

I thought the same thing bully. It would be nice to see it finished.


----------



## tenzen (Apr 6, 2011)

Sound effects and all. Lol


----------



## VingTsunN (Apr 7, 2011)

Philipp Bayer











http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xLC5Stspsow&feature=related


----------



## AndyCFK (Mar 19, 2012)

Sifu David Peterson's new Wong Shun Leung School in Malaysia


----------



## KamonGuy2 (Mar 20, 2012)

Always been very interested in Gary Lam. He comes across as a progressive, smart and humble master. Sadly, Im not so impressed with Dave Peterson. His videos on youtube are very disappointing from what youd expect of the WSL name (if you are going to boast that you are directly influenced by such a great kung fu practitioner, you need to live up to it)

I think a lot of people focus on who taught who and masters dont do themselves favours by boasting lineage etc. Im proud to currently train under a fantastic master, but Im my own fighter.


----------



## Domino (Mar 21, 2012)

You must grab the Gary Lam dvd's, I know that's not specific but you will find your own way. Think you will like them. And I wouldn't make presumptions about someone, praise doesn't come easily.

Can anyone clarify which day W.C Day actually is meant to be? Couple of conflicting bits of information. 18th March or 19th March


----------



## WingChunIan (Mar 21, 2012)

personally I don't find WSL top students to be any better or worse than any of Ip Man's other senior second generation disciples (ie those taught by Ip Man's other students other long periods). I see good and bad individuals in all lineages but unfortunately the further from the source you get the more diluted the knowledge becomes in all lineages.


----------



## geezer (Mar 21, 2012)

WingChunIan said:


> personally I don't find WSL top students to be any better or worse than any of Ip Man's other senior second generation disciples (ie those taught by Ip Man's other students other long periods). I see good and bad individuals in all lineages but unfortunately *the further from the source you get the more diluted the knowledge becomes* in all lineages.



_Diluted?_ The further you get from the source, the more the system _changes_. Often for the worse, but not always. Was Yip Man's WC a dilution of Chan Wah Shun's? Was Leung Jan's art a dilution of the WC of earlier masters such as Wong Wah Bo? Was Ng Mui's art a dilution of Shaolin? Do you have to go back to Master Ugh who defeated Ogh in the caves of Igh back in 78,000 BCE to get the real thing? 

In the study of kung-fu, as in many fields, there is a tendency to believe that there was an original, authentic version that represents some kind of "perfection" or "true knowledge" and that each following generation loses some of that original knowledge. Yet every few generations a great master emerges, often improving on what came before. Today's WC is a mixed bag, but I know there is some very good stuff out there. However, with no challenges or "pressure testing" to separate what is real from what is fantasy, there is no conclusive way to separate the wheat from the chaff. This, more than the passage of time or generations is what contributes to the decline of combat effectiveness in the martial arts.


----------



## yak sao (Mar 26, 2012)

geezer said:


> _Diluted?_ The further you get from the source, the more the system _changes_. Often for the worse, but not always. Was Yip Man's WC a dilution of Chan Wah Shun's? Was Leung Jan's art a dilution of the WC of earlier masters such as Wong Wah Bo? Was Ng Mui's art a dilution of Shaolin? Do you have to go back to Master Ugh who defeated Ogh in the caves of Igh back in 78,000 BCE to get the real thing?
> 
> In the study of kung-fu, as in many fields, there is a tendency to believe that there was an original, authentic version that represents some kind of "perfection" or "true knowledge" and that each following generation loses some of that original knowledge. Yet every few generations a great master emerges, often improving on what came before. Today's WC is a mixed bag, but I know there is some very good stuff out there. However, with no challenges or "pressure testing" to separate what is real from what is fantasy, there is no conclusive way to separate the wheat from the chaff. This, more than the passage of time or generations is what contributes to the decline of combat effectiveness in the martial arts.





I overlooked this post. 
I have to say, I'm in total agreement with this. We tend to glamourize the old days and past masters, and conclude that everything that has come since is a poor imitation of what came before.
In some cases this is true, but not in all cases. 
The old masters didn't have the modern conveniences that we have today....all in all, they may not have spent anymore time in training than we do today, when you consider the time they spent laboring and doing the normal day to day activities that we are able to take for granted, they had, I'm sure little time and probably little energy.
What they did have, was the "luxury" thrust upon them of having to prove their art's effectiveness. I'm sure many a charletan or BS'er was dealt with back in the day by having to put his fists where his mouth was or his opponent would put his fist there instead.

Because of our civilized(?) times, many are able to teach and pass along a load of crap. that in the old days would heve been dealt with in a whole other way.


----------



## Vajramusti (Mar 27, 2012)

Svemocn1vidar said:


> Some of the videos here might help you,perhaps you checked them already.
> http://www.youtube.com/user/ScienceFighting
> It's Phillip Bayer's Wing Chun channel. There are alot of old videos of Wong,not the best quality,but then again,it's treasure. Mostly are done by Phillip Bayer himself i reckon. I think in Europe,he was Wong's closest student.


-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Barry Lee is an ex brother in law of WSL and used to live in germany at one time. He now continues to teach in Australia. WSL used to call him e "The Machine" because of the regularity and intensity 
of his wing chun practice and teaching.

joy chaudhuri


----------



## mook jong man (Mar 27, 2012)

Vajramusti said:


> -------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> Barry Lee is an ex brother in law of WSL and used to live in germany at one time. He now continues to teach in Australia. WSL used to call him e "The Machine" because of the regularity and intensity
> of his wing chun practice and teaching.
> ...



One of my students lived right next door to Barry Lee , and I said to him "What the hell are doing training with me then, you should see if you can train under Barry".

As well as being called the "Machine" it was also said that if you were hit by Barry Lee you don't get back up.


----------



## nikthegreek_3 (Mar 10, 2021)

bully said:


> At a seminar I attended year before last, the WSL students dominated in Chi Sau. There were lots of lineages there and I could see they were inpressed. It wasn't a case of lots of crap people like me and some of them were just better, 99% of them were instructor or very long term practiconers.
> 
> I did wonder why at the time and asked on here, no one could/would explain. Although I couldnt explain and still can't, how exactly they were dominating and why. I suppose I would need a video of it and a deeper understanding myself to know. An old member on here was there and I haven't had the chance to meet and train with him yet..I will...when I do I will ask him what he thinks.
> 
> I still love the Science of In fighting documentry and although it is dated and a bit funny in parts. It still explains our art to layman and shows WSL himself doing Wing Chun. At the end it said he was going to make another about Mook, Knives and pole....as I can't find anything I am assuming it never happened??


They pay much attention to Chi Sao because it is the method in which you can develop most tools of Wing Chun:
This is also a WSL lineage teacher. (My) (Cross-learned from 3 sublineages):


----------

